# CN Tower - height of 553.33m (1,815 ft., 5 inches) currently the World's Tallest Building



## Tortonto Tim (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi 

Me & my chums were discussing the worlds's tallest building and he reckons it is the Burj Dubai. However if I am correct its construction has commenced but is not yet complete. 

Until it is complete I believe that the CN Tower retains it position held over the last 32 years (1976 to present) at a height of 553.33m (1,815 ft., 5 inches) is still the World's Tallest Building. 

Do you think that the CBN Tower gets it just recognition as one of the wonders of the world and the world's tallest building?


----------



## eMKay (Feb 2, 2007)

Thre Burj Dubai passed the CN tower as the worlds tallest freestanding structure earlier this year, the CN tower was never considered the worlds tallest building because it's not a building.


----------



## Tortonto Tim (Nov 3, 2008)

*CN Tower - is it a building?*



eMKay said:


> The Burj Dubai passed the CN tower as the worlds tallest freestanding structure earlier this year, the CN tower was never considered the worlds tallest building because it's not a building.


But the Burj Dubai is not yet finished and as such surely by definition it is not actually a building until it is complete. 

THe CN Tower is recognized by the Guinness Book of World Records as the World’s Tallest Building at 553.33 m (1,815ft, 5 inches) tall. Why do you say it is not a building? 

What do you mean that it would not be better with a roof?


----------



## charmedone (Aug 31, 2007)

Tortonto Tim said:


> But the Burj Dubai is not yet finished and as such surely by definition it is not actually a building until it is complete.
> 
> THe CN Tower is recognized by the Guinness Book of World Records as the World’s Tallest Building at 553.33 m (1,815ft, 5 inches) tall. Why do you say it is not a building?
> 
> What do you mean that it would not be better with a roof?


its not a building because its used for commuacatons really with some space that is used for the public its an observastion tower not a skyscraper thats why it was never the worlds tallest as of now its the worlds tallest FREESTANDING strcuture 

a builing would be something like the empire state building or the sears tower


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

"Tortonto (sic) Tim", The current WTB is Taipei 101 in Taipei, Taiwan.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Tortonto Tim said:


> Do you think that the CN Tower gets it just recognition as one of the wonders of the world and the world's tallest building?


Not really. The distinction between building and structure always struck me as more of a way to allow the Sears Tower to keep its record. The CN Tower is made of concrete; it's not as if it was a metal truss radio mast. 

The CN Tower is a building in every sense of the word. Just because scraper nerds decide to make a new category because 170 of it's 181 floors weren't used for human activity seems absurd. 

If the CN Tower decided to retrofit the inside of the shaft so that it would be used by humans, does that all of a sudden make it a building? Ridiculous. Usage shouldn't be the deciding factor. It's an enclosed building made of concrete that rises 553 metres. It's a building, and has always been a building. It's just not the tallest building in the world any more. It's 2nd.

The Oriental Pearl Tower in Shanghai is also a building. People need to look up the definition of building up in the dictionary if they think these buildings aren't buildings. *Building: a structure with a roof and walls.*


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

To me, a building is simply a structure that can fit people and is (mostly) enclosed. A radio mast is not a building since it is not enclosed, and can not comfortably fit people within it. CN Tower, Oriental Pearl, Space Needle, Sears Tower, Taipei 101, Ostankino = Buildings.

KVLY Tower = NOT a building.

And yes, the CN Tower is the world's tallest building (by my definition) currently, but until the Burj Dubai is fully topped out, it won't be recognized as world's tallest.


----------



## Homer J. Simpson (Dec 2, 2003)

Irregardless of whether it is a building or not, Burj Dubai while U/C has surpassed it in height and is now the tallest.

The real question worth pondering is how long BD will remain so.


----------



## Oriolus (Feb 4, 2004)

Tortonto Tim said:


> But the Burj Dubai is not yet finished and as such surely by definition it is not actually a building until it is complete.


Okay sure, because it isn't completed we can't list it as the worlds tallest building yet. But theres no denying you can say its the worlds tallest structure. A structure can be anything, in this case a partially clad empty concrete shell with a steel pinnacle.



isaidso said:


> Just because scraper nerds decide to make a new category because 170 of it's 181 floors weren't used for human activity seems absurd.


Well skyscraper nerds are the ones who are invested in making distinctions like that, so I think the CTBUH should be the authority here - Guinness counts for nothing. And the CTBUH quite rightly does not consider CN Tower a building, its a tower. There's a clear distinction there.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Yes, the CN Tower is clearly a "wonder of the world". :lol:


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

^^ Considering it was built 35 years ago, I'd say it was a wonder of the world at that time. But definitely a modern engineering wonder today.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

^^ The American Society of Civil Engineers named the Canadian National Tower one of the wonders of the modern world. It's not a list set in stone, but that's a fairly prestigious organization to bestow such an honour on this building. Holding a height record for 35 years is unheard of in the modern world.



Marcanadian said:


> To me, a building is simply a structure that can fit people and is (mostly) enclosed. A radio mast is not a building since it is not enclosed, and can not comfortably fit people within it. CN Tower, Oriental Pearl, Space Needle, Sears Tower, Taipei 101, Ostankino = Buildings.
> 
> KVLY Tower = NOT a building.
> 
> And yes, the CN Tower is the world's tallest building (by my definition) currently, but until the Burj Dubai is fully topped out, it won't be recognized as world's tallest.


It's nice validation to know that I'm not the only one who thinks the argument that these towers aren't buildings is weak.



Oriolus said:


> Well skyscraper nerds are the ones who are invested in making distinctions like that, so I think the CTBUH should be the authority here - Guinness counts for nothing. And the CTBUH quite rightly does not consider CN Tower a building, its a tower. There's a clear distinction there.


We should also be clear that these are *self appointed* 'authorities' on the subject. There are skyscraper nerds who disagree. I'm not about to agree to some definition just because some organization says so. The word 'building' in the English language is quite simple, yet specific. The CN Tower, Oriental Pearl Tower, etc. are buildings and have always been buildings. The CTBUH loses credibility for trying to enforce their own definition which obviously contradicts the meaning of the word in the English language.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

staff said:


> Yes, the CN Tower is clearly a "wonder of the world". :lol:


Name some reasons it shouldn't be.


----------



## mushroom-eater (Nov 6, 2008)

That's a good trivia. Well these things are build with a purpose thats ok.


----------



## Tortonto Tim (Nov 3, 2008)

isaidso said:


> The CN Tower is a building in every sense of the word. Just because scraper nerds decide to make a new category because 170 of it's 181 floors weren't used for human activity seems absurd.
> 
> The Oriental Pearl Tower in Shanghai is also a building. People need to look up the definition of building up in the dictionary if they think these buildings aren't buildings. *Building: a structure with a roof and walls.*


Isaisdo

Well said.

I would suggest they need to consider that to access the 170 floor you need to travel through it. Travel is an activity by definition! 

TT


----------



## Tortonto Tim (Nov 3, 2008)

Homer J. Simpson said:


> Irregardless of whether it is a building or not, Burj Dubai while U/C has surpassed it in height and is now the tallest.


*Homer*

Burj Dubai is not a building until it is 100% complete and occupied for use. Mount Everest has a similar dilemma in that when it was formed by two continental plates converging squeezing the sedimentary material upwards to form the Himalayas. By your definition you would call the sea bed the highest prior to the plate tectonics “the highest mountain in the world”.:bash:


----------



## Homer J. Simpson (Dec 2, 2003)

^ :lol: This is not Sim City we are talking about where buildings just pop up. Buildings raise one floor at a time and eventually overtake others. As of last year the Burj Dubai did just that by over taking the CN Tower.

Whether a building is U/C or complete does not define whether it is a building or not.

Now I know you are not comparing man made structures to a geological feature that takes in the order of many millions of years worth of processes. Last time I checked a mountain wasn't built by a man so I must have imagined that analogy.

If it make you feel any better, I doubt that the Burj Dubai will hold the title for as long as the CN Tower did.


----------



## Tortonto Tim (Nov 3, 2008)

Oriolus said:


> Well skyscraper nerds are the ones who are invested in making distinctions like that, so I think the CTBUH should be the authority here - Guinness counts for nothing. And the CTBUH quite rightly does not consider CN Tower a building, its a tower. There's a clear distinction there.


The Guinness Book of Records counts for nothing? It is recognise for its authority in more than one area and as such I must repudiate such a flagrant dismissive comment. Next you'll be saying, "Its my ball and I am taking it home!" :banana: Such an attidude is why there are is so much conflict in this world. Hopefully Obama can sort it out - I wonder what he thinks is the highest building in the world? :nono:

What gives the CTBUH the right to dictate what is what - why not consider the opinion of the *Tallest Worlds Authority Towers *which could be deemed to take presidence.


----------



## Tortonto Tim (Nov 3, 2008)

*Forget the CN Tower how about TT Building is the Worlds newest highest building*



Homer J. Simpson said:


> ^ :lol: This is not Sim City we are talking about where buildings just pop up. Buildings raise one floor at a time and eventually overtake others. As of last year the Burj Dubai did just that by over taking the CN Tower.
> 
> Whether a building is U/C or complete does not define whether it is a building or not.
> 
> ...


Do you know that I have now changed my opinion and I now believe that it should be considered once construction starts. 

In fact I have just started digging out the foundations building the worlds tallest tower in my own back yard. It is designed to be higher than Taipei 101& Burj Dubai. It will have a 6 storey at the base with a 3000 ft spire with a resturant and an observation tower at the top. I haven't got finance (but if anyone can spare a few coins say approx 1 billion please feel free and I might name it after you) nor planning permission and might never finish it but it has started so I think that I have claimed the crown! :banana:


----------



## Homer J. Simpson (Dec 2, 2003)

^Right. Good luck with that.

Neat picture:


----------

